
Can blockchain help save the environment? - rmorey
http://www.sciencemag.org/news/2017/05/can-bitcoin-s-cryptographic-technology-help-save-environment
======
basicplus2
How can "blockchain" save the environment when it requires an exponentially
increasing amount of power to create it?

